# Turid Rugaas



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend books by Turis Rugaas? I've read her book on calming signals, and found it really helpful, particularly with recently introducing a new puppy to our established older dog. I understand a lot more of Jenna's behaviour too - I had always seen her as a rather submissive dog, but now realise that she is actually quite confident. (A bit shaken recently however by being on the receiving end of an unprovoked attack by a staffie who shot out of a garden as I was walking by with Jenna on her lead).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not heard of her Von but sounds interesting, may have to google - especially as I've always seen my boy as very confident, however he has recently seemed more anxious.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

googled - now just brought 'Barking - the sound of language', from e-bay, as this has been getting a problem recently! will let you know what I think of it


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a bit from her website:


Turid Rugaas is an internationally renowned trainer and writer who has devoted her life to dogs, their behavior and their well-being.

The Norwegian dog trainer has worked with dogs for many years and studied the body language of dogs for more than a decade. After a project where Turid and a colleague observed dogs carefully, recording their behaviour on video and in photographs, she became well-known around the world for her work on the calming signals. And Turid Rugaas is now one of the world's leading experts on dog behavior.

In the critically acclaimed book On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals, she shares with us her insights on the fascinating world of communication between dogs, as well as dogs and their owners.

Turid lives and works in Norway where she owns and runs a dog training school, Hagen Hundeskole. Being a popular speaker, she is spending more time abroad than at home, speaking and presenting programs at conferences, seminars and workshops.


On Talking Terms With Dogs is not particularly long - about 40 pages I think, but it is very practical and I found it absolutely fascinating. It had an immediate impact on how we handled Jenna and Meadow.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Dawn

I wonder if Dudley seems more anxious because he's been neutered. I've noticed a change in Biscuit in that he has become more nervous of other dogs than he was before. Sometimes he will stop if he sees one in the distance and waits for it to pass and then runs to catch me up. Maybe this is the effect of reduced testosterone?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Jane, I think that could definitely be something to do with it - when deciding when to get him done I though 8 months would be fine as he seemed a confident little thing! he still is with people and dogs, its just when he hears noises outside when we are home, and he is still as cheeky as ever with us!! hopefully it will settle down if its a hormone thing - perhaps i'll have to start a new thread to see what experiences others have had - sorry Von, hi-jacked yours a bit here.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

It's OK


----------

